# My Deepest Gratitude to All



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

This past two weeks have been very difficult for me after losing my precious Gimme (Twinkle). I'm gonna try to make it thru this message because it's important to me to share what I need to say.

There aren't enough ways or words to express the caring messages, public & private, received from people on this forum, whom I don't even know. All of us at some time, have tragedies we endure, but I have to say that no where could you find more empathy and care than right here on Spoiled Maltese forum. I am so grateful to all of you for the expressions of sadness, care, support, and love at a very difficult heart-breaking time. Those responses were more heartfelt than some people I know offered in person!

Blaze and I are holding each other up with our combined love. I know he misses her but he also seems to be concerned about me. Right now, his name should be Super Glue! I hate to leave him, not only because he is alone, but also because he's my rock.

Thank you is hardly enough to say. You'll just have to trust that I mean it from the deepest part of my heart. There, I made it thru writing this with just a minimal amount of blurry eyes. I better stop before I gush.

For anyone new, trust me, you can't find a more caring bunch of people than right here; no matter what the circumstances.

Thank You All.....................


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Claire, I'm glad to hear that you're holding up. I know how hard it is to lose a precious baby. You are right about this group being a very caring bunch. We will continue to be here for you and Blaze.

Laurie


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So many of us here, have experienced the loss of our dear fluffs. We really do know how your heart breaks, and we offer our love and sympathy. You and Blaze are still in my prayers. I agree , the members here are a wonderful group of loving caring people.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

God love you Claire. Glad you have your "super glue" to help you with the grieving. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

All of us here have something in common...we love our fluffs with all our hearts. That is why we can understand the pain you are going through and why we want to be there to lend our support even if you don't know us.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Claire, my heart is with you and losing a precious furbaby is devastating. I lost mine a year ago and it still hurts as if it were yesterday. There are a great group of people here who can relate and really do know how you feel. Sending hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Claire, I know you and I probably haven't had much time to get to know each other as I am still somewhat of a newbie. My heart continues to break for you and Blaze during this difficult time and you both have continued to be in my prayers. Being a newbie still, I have found out really quick what a wonderful group this is and I am so blessed to be a part of this community. I hope you will continue to receive strength for this difficult time. Hugs to you and Blaze.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Gimme was right there Claire when you wrote your sweet post. Hang in there, you are so right about this group of ladies, everyone is spectacular !!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Barbara, my heart goes out to you, and I fully understand the 'yesterday' syndrome. 
In Jan 2011, I suddenly lost my beloved Mimi, died right in front of me. A week later I was forced to put my other Maltese, Puddin out of her misery of many health issues. I adopted Gimme a month later, a retired Champion, only being 4 yrs old, I thought I'd have her for many years; boy was I wrong. You can see I question my ability to be a good dog owner now. 
If Blaze burps or coughs, I want to rush him to the Emergency Vet Clinic; you might call me somewhat gun shy.
Thanks Barbara for the hugs and prayers; I surely can use the prayers. I miss my precious Gimme so much. Oh darn, there goes the blurry eye syndrome again.......




Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Claire, my heart is with you and losing a precious furbaby is devastating. I lost mine a year ago and it still hurts as if it were yesterday. There are a great group of people here who can relate and really do know how you feel. Sending hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm gushing. Thank goodness you have Blaze to see you through. I know that Ray's love got me through my loss of Lily. Those boys are always there for you. Dear, sweet, beautiful Twinkle. I imagine her in the clouds.

Gimme will twinkle forever and ever.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Barbara, my heart goes out to you, and I fully understand the 'yesterday' syndrome.
> In Jan 2011, I suddenly lost my beloved Mimi, died right in front of me. A week later I was forced to put my other Maltese, Puddin out of her misery of many health issues. I adopted Gimme a month later, a retired Champion, only being 4 yrs old, I thought I'd have her for many years; boy was I wrong. You can see I question my ability to be a good dog owner now.
> If Blaze burps or coughs, I want to rush him to the Emergency Vet Clinic; you might call me somewhat gun shy.
> Thanks Barbara for the hugs and prayers; I surely can use the prayers. I miss my precious Gimme so much. Oh darn, there goes the blurry eye syndrome again.......


Claire, please don't question your ability to be a good dog owner. You are a wonderful dog owner. In fact, maybe these dogs are sent to you to live wonderful lives (however long it may be) before they go off to cross the bridge. Unfortunately, their fate may already be decided and the person who can give them the lovely and fullest life is you, yes you have to suffer the grief of losing these babies but it is what you gave them that they were able to cross the bridge in peace where they’ll wait to be reunited with you. I apologize if it's a bit religious or philosophical but those are my thoughts. :blush:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Laurie, thank you for being there....I appreciate your sweet words.


ladodd said:


> Claire, I'm glad to hear that you're holding up. I know how hard it is to lose a precious baby. You are right about this group being a very caring bunch. We will continue to be here for you and Blaze.
> 
> Laurie


Deborah, That's what makes it so understanding; many of us has experienced the pain, but it never gets easier. I know I hurt when any of you loses a precious Malt, so I know you hurt with me at my time of loss. Thanks for your prayers; I do believe in them, totally.


Furbabies mom said:


> So many of us here, have experienced the loss of our dear fluffs. We really do know how your heart breaks, and we offer our love and sympathy. You and Blaze are still in my prayers. I agree , the members here are a wonderful group of loving caring people.


Tracy, thanks so very much....


TLR said:


> God love you Claire. Glad you have your "super glue" to help you with the grieving. My thoughts are with you.


Exactly.....we all know the pain each goes thru. Thanks.....


pippersmom said:


> All of us here have something in common...we love our fluffs with all our hearts. That is why we can understand the pain you are going through and why we want to be there to lend our support even if you don't know us.


Lindsay, thank you for your meaningful words and prayers.


lmillette said:


> Claire, I know you and I probably haven't had much time to get to know each other as I am still somewhat of a newbie. My heart continues to break for you and Blaze during this difficult time and you both have continued to be in my prayers. Being a newbie still, I have found out really quick what a wonderful group this is and I am so blessed to be a part of this community. I hope you will continue to receive strength for this difficult time. Hugs to you and Blaze.


Diane, what a sweet thought; I hope Gimme knows I miss her and love her so much.


sophiesmom said:


> Gimme was right there Claire when you wrote your sweet post. Hang in there, you are so right about this group of ladies, everyone is spectacular !!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Claire - you've been on my mind lately. I'm glad that you're trying to cope and that you have Blaze at your side. I hope that time will help you heal and I couldn't agree more about how wonderful and supportive this community is. It's a blessing having their support. Sending you and Blaze lots of hugs. :grouphug: You're such a loving, wonderful mom to those fluffs who have come into your life. Never doubt it for a minute. :heart:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:crying:feeling your pain, oh.. do I feel your pain Claire......

but do know that time is the best medicine and it will heal you from the despair that you are now feeling.






*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're all from different backgrounds and lifestyles but we all have one thing in common, the absolute heartbreak of loosing a fluff. We all love fluffs and it unites us all as one big family and we all have come together on this forum to be there for each other in times of grief. Grief that only we can understand.
We're always here for you and anyone who's lost a fluff.♥


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Claire, my heart goes out to you. I pray that as each days passes you will find comfort and peace in seeing that you were the best Mom ever to Gimme ... and, to Mimi and Puddin. And, of course, the best Mom ever to Blaze. All of your precious angels at the Rainbow Bridge ... which I just know is in Heaven ... know what a wonderful Mom you were to them. I also pray that you can feel their love and spirits surround you with love and peace.

May both you and Blaze find comfort, peace, and strength during this very sad time in your life. Love and healing hugs to you and Blaze.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Barbara, my heart goes out to you, and I fully understand the 'yesterday' syndrome.
> In Jan 2011, I suddenly lost my beloved Mimi, died right in front of me. A week later I was forced to put my other Maltese, Puddin out of her misery of many health issues. I adopted Gimme a month later, a retired Champion, only being 4 yrs old, I thought I'd have her for many years; boy was I wrong. You can see I question my ability to be a good dog owner now.
> If Blaze burps or coughs, I want to rush him to the Emergency Vet Clinic; you might call me somewhat gun shy.
> Thanks Barbara for the hugs and prayers; I surely can use the prayers. I miss my precious Gimme so much. Oh darn, there goes the blurry eye syndrome again.......


Oh my sweet Claire, all the love and hugs in the world. I love you dearly, share all your pain, and my gosh, yes we have so much pain when we loose our precious ones and we questioned ourselves 10x over.

I hope you can feel my love and hug dear Claire,
Love,
Christine


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Many of us know the pain of losing a fluff that has been so very precious to us. We question everything we did for that fluff and whether we could have done more. 

You were (and are) a wonderful puppy mommy and your babies are your angels. Many hugs to you!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm just so sorry. Gimme was a doll, Claire, and I know you miss her. Hang in there! xoxo


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Claire, I am so very sorry that you and Blaze are going thru this, but I am relieved that you have each other. I know that it just hurts so bad. Just keep snuggling Blaze.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Dear Claire,
Gimme was a gorgeous baby girl :wub:. No words right now just ciber hugs and kisses because I think you are still in That Horrible Place some of us have experienced. I will keep you in my prayers Claire:wub: rayer::grouphug::flowers::flowers::smootch:.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Claire))) You are still in my prayers. Phoebe, Griffin and I send hugs and love to you and Blaze.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Claire, I am so glad that you know that you can come here for support. Prayers and HUGS for you and Blaze. thinking of you.... :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending more hugs and prayers to you and Blaze. I agree, this place is such a comfort, we can come here everyday to find friends just waiting to help.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Claire, your post was very touching and I am glad that you have been able to find support in this wonderful group of sisters and brothers we all share. After reading your post I just have the need to go and hug my babies. I hope with each day you are able to heal from this terrible loss and the memories of Gimme will put a smile on your face.:grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending you much love & many prayers for healing & comfort during this time Claire--


----------

